# seeking thermoworks promo codes



## Lap (Sep 22, 2019)

Anyone have a promo code I can use on thermoworks.com?


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 22, 2019)

I’ve never seen them floating around.
If you sign up for their emails, they usually send out specials and sales every week.  But only accessible though the links within the emails.
Wish I could help more.
Good luck!


----------



## Lap (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks Danno! I'm signed up for their emails and got one about discounted signals units. $50 off! Just trying to save a few more bucks if possible.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 23, 2019)

the email from them is about the only place I have seen deals.  With holidays coming - if you can wait I bet they send some deals out.

they make great thermometers!  I have an MK4 and a couple DOTs - many probes.


----------



## Lap (Sep 23, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the signals! Got an open box model and saved $50 :)


----------



## sandyut (Sep 23, 2019)

nice!  I love their products.


----------



## dr k (Sep 23, 2019)

I've always wondered why Thermoworks has so many:  returns, refurbished units, sales demos!?, open boxes, cosmetic blemishes etc.to have so many sales. I know a lot of people like their product but I don't get it. I haven't heard about other companies remaned therms. I did comment on their Thermapen you tube video and that the Javelin they were comparing in their calibration 32°F well was the same speed and they took down the video. The Thermapen is made in Worthing, UK by Electronic Temperature Instruments, LLC and marketed through Thermoworks in Utah and the 2 year warranty is only valid if the Thermapen is purchased through Thermoworks. If I wanted one, the local Ace Hardware has them but no warranty.


----------

